# If I make $6,000 monthly with uber, is it ok to buy a 2014 prius for $15,000?



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

Hello...

While I know $6k monthly sounds optimistic, I'd like to work out the numbers to see what makes sense.

Monthly expenses: - $1500
Cost for 2014prius with 60k miles: - $15,000

rideshare monthly income: + $6,000 

If you came across these numbers, would you buy a car like this?


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

crackedrider said:


> Hello...
> 
> While I know $6k monthly sounds optimistic, I'd like to work out the numbers to see what makes sense.
> 
> ...


Monthly expenses from
Uber ? Or in general 

Rent 
Utilities 
Phone 
Internet
Cable 
Medical 
Taxes 
Food 
Entertainment 




Fuel
Maintenance and repairs 
Payment 
Insurance 
Car wash


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

Thanks for replying...



UberPotomac said:


> Monthly expenses from
> Uber ? Or in general
> 
> Rent
> ...


Rent, Utilities, Phone, Internet, Cable, Medical, food, entertainment = $1,000 give or take.

taxes = I guess that depend on how much i make. Im usually under $40k/yearly.

Fuel, Maintenance and repairs , Payment, Insurance, Car wash = Im sure this will add to my expenses. I will have someone helping me with car payment. car insurance has been about $100 for liability in the past. maybe less. Its been a while since Ive owned a car.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

It depends on your market.

Where I live it is a struggle to make $1K a week due to covid. Normally I net $1200-1400......

If your car payments are <$300 a month, you'll be OK IMHO.


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

You have a lot of reading to do on this site.....hope you have thick skin if you want everybody to retype the advice regarding the theoretical numbers you have up there


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

Thanks guys.

I'd also want to pay down the car as fast as possible. 
My debts are minimal (for now)... so whatever money left over would just go into paying off the car.


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

Also, Ive been talking to uber/lyft/grub drivers in the streets.

It seems like $4000- $6000 monthly gross is doable. At least for now.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

How much debt do you have right now aside from a mortgage?

How much emergency savings do you have? If there were another pandemic lock-down and business evaporated, how long could you make it without help?


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> How much debt do you have right now aside from a mortgage?
> 
> How much emergency savings do you have? If there were another pandemic lock-down and business evaporated, how long could you make it without help?


I have about $3000 in debt and roughly $6k in the savings.
That's pretty much it.

I could make it roughly 3 or 4 months if another pandemic hits.

I also dont have a mortgage.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

You can also get deactivated from Uber in an instant.......


keep that in mind.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

crackedrider said:


> It seems like $4000- $6000 monthly gross is doable


hustling to the tune of over 12 hours a day, maybe. But can one really do that week after week? Experience tells me no.


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

sumidaj said:


> You can also get deactivated from Uber in an instant.......
> 
> 
> keep that in mind.


I see from a lot of post that deactivation is a common thing. Now I know this has to be a side gig thing.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

It doesn't sound like too bad of a choice to me. Used car prices are through the roof right now.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

crackedrider said:


> why would i get deactivated? And why so soon?


SO MANY WAYS

False accusation from passenger that you were :
1) Drunk
2) Had a gun
3) Refused their service animal
4) Made an inappropriate sexual advance
5) Touched the passenger in a violent or sexual manner
6) Refused to pick up someone because of his race
7) Made insensitive remarks about race / gender / sexual preferences
8) Drove Recklessly
9) Tampered with their food

Accused of fraud:

I have been accused of fraud because;
- Restaurants have closed and forgot to turn off their apps
- Delivery customers put in a false address and wouldn't answer my phone calls.
- I have refunded rides to passengers during quests
- I have taken long routes to avoid construction
- I have gotten the same rider too many times

One of my fraud messages warned me that a future message of the same type would result in permanent deactivation.

Then also, there is the whole background check thing:

1 at fault traffic accident or serious driving ticket, or serious criminal offense and you are done.

Or a combination of 3 driving offenses and minor/non-fault accidents in 3 years...

...or you could just get unlucky with lesser offenses that their automated systems cannot parse. 

I was deactivated for some weeks on Uber because I had a single failure to signal minor traffic violation from the airport cops (so minor that I'm not even barred from the airport), but got reactivated after a review. 

Lyft tells me I am permanently deactivated for the same offense unless I can get it expunged or get a pardon and a letter of rehabilitation, because it showed up on the criminal record instead of just the driving record even though it is just a 1 point moving violation ticket (a stop sign ticket would be like 3 points, so it is a very minor ticket). I haven't given up hope on Lyft yet though, as I went to the hub and talked to a rep there who will "send an e-mail" to try and get me reactivated. Fingers crossed... in a week or so I'll give up and delete the app off my phone and maybe try again next year or in a few years after I can get an attorney to seal my records.

I highly recommend you buy a dash cam as it can help prevent deactivation by providing evidence, potentially directly to Uber, but definitely to the courts where any violation you are accused of is likely to cost you your job. Oh, and fight all tickets.


----------



## WontFlush (Apr 7, 2021)

Your earnings will increase with experience

Sounds all good...get a good mehanic


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

WontFlush said:


> Sounds all good...get a good mehanic


Better yet, learn to become your own mechanic. Anything that you have the knowledge and tools to do will probably save you lots of money and time.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

I would wait and see what business is like in the fall before committing that much money to a vehicle for rideshare. If drivers come back en masse, you may not make anywhere near as much as you're making now.


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

WontFlush said:


> Your earnings will increase with experience
> 
> Sounds all good...get a good mehanic


 thank you


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

AvisDeene said:


> I would wait and see what business is like in the fall before committing that much money to a vehicle for rideshare. If drivers come back en masse, you may not make anywhere near as much as you're making now.


I got a book called "How to make your car last forever".
You think a book will be good enough to learn to fix my car or should I actually get some sort of "mechanic mentor" ?

I imagine there are just some things in a prius I wont be able to fix because it's electrical.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

crackedrider said:


> Hello...
> 
> While I know $6k monthly sounds optimistic, I'd like to work out the numbers to see what makes sense.
> 
> ...


OP, it is important to take into consideration what trafficat said about being fired from Uber or Lyft. Do a search in this forum on "deactivation". This is not a gig good for anything other than SUPPLEMENTAL income. Neither Uber or Lyft are profitable concerns, so in addition to the random false accusation it is unclear how long rideshare services can continue in their current forms.

With the labor shortage being what it is there are other jobs paying more and having better job security.

Furthermore, I would not purchase a car up front if you have never done rideshare before. What if it doesn't work out? See about renting at first.

Finally, if you chose to plunge anyway, a Prius is an ideal rideshare vehicle. As to whether the Prius you are looking at is worth $15K, we have no way of knowing. Depends on the condition of the car and the average sale price in your area.

Good luck. Don't hate me for telling you the truth.


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

_Tron_ said:


> OP, it is important to take into consideration what trafficat said about being fired from Uber or Lyft. Do a search in this forum on "deactivation". This is not a gig good for anything other than SUPPLEMENTAL income. Neither Uber or Lyft are profitable concerns, so in addition to the random false accusation it is unclear how long rideshare services can continue in their current forms.
> 
> With the labor shortage being what it is there are other jobs paying more and having better job security.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to respond.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

crackedrider said:


> why would i get deactivated? And why so soon?



Mistakes, passengers that complain, accusations of fraud even if you are not doing anything fradulent.... 

Honeslty, id be wary of doing this ful time for this and putting all your eggs in one basket or investing so much unless you have other means to help pay for these expenses. 


IMO


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

crackedrider said:


> I got a book called "How to make your car last forever".
> You think a book will be good enough to learn to fix my car or should I actually get some sort of "mechanic mentor" ?
> 
> I imagine there are just some things in a prius I wont be able to fix because it's electrical.


If you're mechanically inclined, you're better off just looking up videos on YouTube. And yes, I doubt the book will help you with a Prius. You probably need training when it comes to hybrids, though I could be wrong and there my be easy to follow videos on youtube for them as well. 

I recommend that you follow your instincts, if you think its a good idea, go for it, just wait a few months before you make your decision since it's a little too soon to see how things pan out.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

crackedrider said:


> Hello...
> 
> While I know $6k monthly sounds optimistic, I'd like to work out the numbers to see what makes sense.
> 
> ...


Would I buy a 2014 Prius for $15,000? Sure, if it comes with 5 or 6 grand cash in the trunk.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

crackedrider said:


> I have about $3000 in debt and roughly $6k in the savings.
> That's pretty much it.
> 
> I could make it roughly 3 or 4 months if another pandemic hits.
> ...


Sounds like a good start.

If it were me, I would pay $5,000 cash for a Prius beater. In less than six months you could pay off all your debt and have 10k in savings.

And being a full-time Uber is rough. There are some here that do it, but you're better off getting a full-time W2 job and doing Uber on the side.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Its Never Okay to buy a Prius. . .. . ..


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Sounds like a good start.
> 
> If it were me, I would pay $5,000 cash for a Prius beater. In less than six months you could pay off all your debt and have 10k in savings.
> 
> And being a full-time Uber is rough. There are some here that do it, but you're better off getting a full-time W2 job and doing Uber on the side.


Hey thanks for the input.

So far it looks to me the best way to maximize earnings is driving when there's a surge of passenger demand.

I just simply thought the more hours you put in the more you earn. But it seems like it'll be diminishing returns if Im always on the clock.

It is a relief to know it's better to work a strategic amount of hours then to do overtime until my bones grind to dust. I can always keep busy.

Now its a matter of tracking the hours most profitable and the areas that I should be in.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

crackedrider said:


> Hey thanks for the input.
> 
> So far it looks to me the best way to maximize earnings is driving when there's a surge of passenger demand.
> 
> ...


 Honestly there is nothing wrong with the Prius. 
It helps with your financial efficiency having a hybrid or an electric car.
I had a Toyota Hybrid for a while ( til a $%#@#$ drunk driver killed it) 
I miss it. I have a Hyundai elantra now. . . not bad but it isn't my hybrid.


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

Kilroy4303 said:


> Honestly there is nothing wrong with the Prius.
> It helps with your financial efficiency having a hybrid or an electric car.
> I had a Toyota Hybrid for a while ( til a $%#@#$ drunk driver killed it)
> I miss it. I have a Hyundai elantra now. . . not bad but it isn't my hybrid.


How do you like the Elantra? What gas mileage do you get?

I thought about the prius only because I thought Id be burning rubber 12/7, but it starting to look like I'll be on the road part time while working from home the other half.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

crackedrider said:


> How do you like the Elantra? What gas mileage do you get?
> 
> I thought about the prius only because I thought Id be burning rubber 12/7, but it starting to look like I'll be on the road part time while working from home the other half.


I get about 30 miles to the gallon. In my Toyota Camry Hybrid I got around 40-42 mpg. . .
so a slight difference. . . I do notice though.
If you can afford a Hybrid for Uber, its worth it.

I do like my Elantra, has some more bells and whistles than my Camry. . .
but I liked my Camry better


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

I just took delivery yesterday of a 2014 Prius with 140k miles. I paid $10,500. Paying $40 to fill up and having that last 2.5 Uber days will be a huge bump up in net take-home.
I am very interested in experienced Prius owners’ advice on what to pay particular attention to as far of maintenance and potential mechanical landmines.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I would get a $5000 car, but that just me.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

crackedrider said:


> why would i get deactivated? And why so soon?


You have lot to learn about UBER. They do not need a reason .


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

amazinghl said:


> I would get a $5000 car, but that just me.


Even if you made $5k monthly, if only for 3 months?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Insurance, whatever you think you'll pay, double it, maybe triple it. If you don't tell your insurance company upfront you are doing rideshare and they find out, they will cancel you immediately, so, therefore, you'll need to tell them upfront, which means you'll need a rideshare endorsement, depending on the insurance company, it can add $50 or 50% to the cost. From the sounds of your posts, you have not had a car or insurance in some time, expect insurance companies to hold that against you.


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

UberPotomac said:


> You have lot to learn about UBER. They do not need a reason .


I think I understand. 
I didnt before, but I think I do.
Uber is pretty much the twitter/facebook of the streets.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

crackedrider said:


> Even if you made $5k monthly, if only for 3 months?


What market are you in?


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

Frontier Guy said:


> Insurance, whatever you think you'll pay, double it, maybe triple it. If you don't tell your insurance company upfront you are doing rideshare and they find out, they will cancel you immediately, so, therefore, you'll need to tell them upfront, which means you'll need a rideshare endorsement, depending on the insurance company, it can add $50 or 50% to the cost. From the sounds of your posts, you have not had a car or insurance in some time, expect insurance companies to hold that against you.


Wow. Thanks for that. That's shocking. I havent had a car for about a year.


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

New2This said:


> What market are you in?


Do you mean area? DC Virgina Maryland.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

crackedrider said:


> Even if you made $5k monthly, if only for 3 months?


$5k or $6k per month means you're working 7 days, 12 to 14 hours per day, which by the way will burn you out fast. It also increases your cost to operate your vehicle. Working those kind of hours, to hit your money goals, you'll easily do 1,000 miles per week, maybe your vehicle expenses will go up, also, at a certain point, you'll need to replace the battery in that Prius. I know drivers doing 4,500 miles per month, and that's not working full-time, but maybe 3/4 time.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

crackedrider said:


> Do you mean area? DC Virgina Maryland.


I'm in the same area.

Those numbers are possible for now if you're strategic. Could be until September (although August is a Hillary for doing Uber/Lyft in D.C.) 

However with Hogan wanting to end enhanced unemployment the ants may come back sooner.


----------



## I R ME (Mar 24, 2021)

crackedrider said:


> Also, Ive been talking to uber/lyft/grub drivers in the streets.
> 
> It seems like $4000- $6000 monthly gross is doable. At least for now.


 I don't know who you have been talking to, but you won't make 4k-6k a month driving for Uber/Lyft. I drove for Uber for 4 years, full-time, and never made that much. WISH YOU A LOT OF LUCK!! 
I drove a cab for 12 years prior to going to Uber.
Word of advice, coming from a cabbie. You never tell the truth! If you having a great day/night you don't tell (why cut your nose to spite your face) more money you'll make. I would have made 400.00 and tell the other drivers, that is dead as hell and they would leave. Another one is where I wouldn't make anything I would tell the other drivers, it's busier than hell, making money left and right. They would stay. 
I was an independent cabbie for 12 years, I learned quick. How to make my money.
So if you are listening to other Uber drivers, just remember what I said! Nobody is going to tell you the truth!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Used car prices are through the roof right now.


...and dealerships are begging current owners to SELL their car. Every time i take my ride in I get texts and emails wanting to know if I want to sell to trade-in or for cash. Just call so we can discuss. Hard pass.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

How badly do you want a Prius?


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

crackedrider said:


> Thanks for replying...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you’re under 40K/yr you’re CLEARLY not making 6K/mo


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

crackedrider said:


> why would i get deactivated? And why so soon?


I've been waiting on my annual background check for 4 months now. Can't drive until it is completed, And I'm far from the only one experiencing the same thing. The reasons why you can get wait-listed or deactivated are many. The only thing I have never heard of a driver being deactivated for is low ratings.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

crackedrider said:


> Hello...
> 
> While I know $6k monthly sounds optimistic, I'd like to work out the numbers to see what makes sense.
> 
> ...


You're not going to make $6000 a month doing rideshare on the X platform.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

crackedrider said:


> I think I understand.
> I didnt before, but I think I do.
> Uber is pretty much the twitter/facebook of the streets.


Not really but it does got you .


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ...and dealerships are begging current owners to SELL their car. Every time i take my ride in I get texts and emails wanting to know if I want to sell to trade-in or for cash. Just call so we can discuss. Hard pass.


My bro-in-law’s buddy got called by the dealership who sold him his car last year. They offered to buy it back for more than he paid.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

crackedrider said:


> why would i get deactivated? And why so soon?


Happens every day.


Lots of reasons.


Just read UP for further information.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Kilroy4303 said:


> I get about 30 miles to the gallon. In my Toyota Camry Hybrid I got around 40-42 mpg. . .
> so a slight difference. . . I do notice though.
> If you can afford a Hybrid for Uber, its worth it.
> 
> ...


‘If you can afford.....it’s worth it”

That statement explains why so many end up with a junked car and no job. 

you do not buy tools that are too expensive for the job assignment.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

crackedrider said:


> Even if you made $5k monthly, if only for 3 months?


Why wouldn't you want the $10k in your wallet?

Oh, and a false claim from a PAX will make you lose everything and banned from driving.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

So you're not driving ride share now? You're looking to get into ride sharing, correct?


----------



## jeffsd619 (Feb 10, 2017)

crackedrider said:


> Hello...
> 
> While I know $6k monthly sounds optimistic, I'd like to work out the numbers to see what makes sense.
> 
> ...


a definite no. but I need rides so, do it


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

Syn said:


> So you're not driving ride share now? You're looking to get into ride sharing, correct?


 that is correct


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> ...and dealerships are begging current owners to SELL their car. Every time i take my ride in I get texts and emails wanting to know if I want to sell to trade-in or for cash. Just call so we can discuss. Hard pass.


Took my wife's low mileage (31,000) Buick in for an oil change last week, Dealer has emailed me three times wanting to buy it from us at double KBB value


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

sumidaj said:


> You can also get deactivated from Uber in an instant.......
> 
> 
> keep that in mind.





crackedrider said:


> why would i get deactivated? And why so soon?


I drove for Uber and Lyft beginning in October of 2015, until I quit in December 2020, I did 95% of my rides on Lyft and 5% on Uber, in the last two years, I've been temporarily suspended by either company at least 4 times, not to mention the other two dozens times I couldn't sign into Uber because they didn't recognize my picture. But, here's the logic...

Lyft suspended me saying a rider accused me of smelling like alcohol. I responded pointing out that: A. I'm diabetic and can't touch alcohol, B. My regular job, I'm a DoD authorized commercial carrier subject to monthly drug/alcohol screen, that I would be more than happy to provide them with a copy of the most recent (less than 24 hours before the accusation was made), C. It was 7 am, that's a little early to be drinking. I also responded that I would be retaining legal counsel and would seek damages from both Lyft and the rider for a false accusation, I would also report Lyft to the state. My account was reinstated after 48 hours. 

A few weeks later, Lyft locked my account for 7 hrs after a rider complained that I had a dashcam, upon the initial account lock, they couldn't tell me why, I had to go to my local hub, they looked it up, stood there puzzled at the reason for 10 minutes and then reinstated me immediately. 

Last time Lyft did my background check, I was locked out for 17 days, Uber locked me out for 21 days at the same time. 

My insurance expired, I sent both companies a copy of the new insurance card, Lyft accepted it immediately, Uber alleged it was fraudulent and locked my account, this on a Saturday afternoon, I had to wait till Monday to take my phone, the photo and digital card to the office and have it verified and updated. 

Colorado requires we do an annual vehicle inspection, had mine done, used the form provided by the state, Lyft accepted it immediately, Uber refused to accept it and locked my account, I had to schedule an appointment with my mechanic to have him fill out the paperwork, I resubmitted it to Uber, they rejected it and demanded that I take it to their office and have their mechanic inspect my vehicle, as they couldn't verify the paperwork I submitted.

These are the random BS reasons you can be deactivated or locked out.


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

I see from a lot of post that deactivation is a common thing. Now I know this has to be a side gig thing.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

By the time you pay off the car youll need a new one if your putting the miles on it needed to make 6000 a mo. So yeah, go for it, you'll be stimulating the economy with your purchase, mechanics need to eat too.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

crackedrider said:


> I see from a lot of post that deactivation is a common thing. Now I know this has to be a side gig thing.





Frontier Guy said:


> I drove for Uber and Lyft beginning in October of 2015, until I quit in December 2020, I did 95% of my rides on Lyft and 5% on Uber, in the last two years, I've been temporarily suspended by either company at least 4 times, not to mention the other two dozens times I couldn't sign into Uber because they didn't recognize my picture. But, here's the logic...
> 
> Lyft suspended me saying a rider accused me of smelling like alcohol. I responded pointing out that: A. I'm diabetic and can't touch alcohol, B. My regular job, I'm a DoD authorized commercial carrier subject to monthly drug/alcohol screen, that I would be more than happy to provide them with a copy of the most recent (less than 24 hours before the accusation was made), C. It was 7 am, that's a little early to be drinking. I also responded that I would be retaining legal counsel and would seek damages from both Lyft and the rider for a false accusation, I would also report Lyft to the state. My account was reinstated after 48 hours.
> 
> ...







There you go, perfect example...i myself have been deactivated once for "fraud" 



People are rude and just want free stuff and will complain.....these companies immediately take the customer's side....Also, the company is far from perfect and you could become a casualty "just because" as you can see by Frontier guy's story....


Not a horrible thing but if you're $15K in debt with no way to pay it off..... 

technically you can get fired from any job and this can happen but its more common / easy with uber / lyft................be careful


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> SO MANY WAYS
> 
> False accusation from passenger that you were :
> 1) Drunk
> ...


Whoops for a gun...must of missed that memo....lol It legal in my state ...to bad uber


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Kilroy4303 said:


> Honestly there is nothing wrong with the Prius.
> It helps with your financial efficiency having a hybrid or an electric car.
> I had a Toyota Hybrid for a while ( til a $%#@#$ drunk driver killed it)
> I miss it. I have a Hyundai elantra now. . . not bad but it isn't my hybrid.


You know? When I started driving for Uber in 2016, I did it in a rental car. Over the year I rented, I drove a 2016 Ford Focus (death trap, just DON'T!), Chevy Cruz, and an Hyundai Elantra... out if those 3, the Elantra got the worst mileage. Cruze got the best. Cruz also got compliments from riders on its looks (black exterior looks conservatively classy), and leg room and hip room in the back for the class of car it is.

Didn't hear squat about the car when driving the Elantra.


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

how does the cruz stack up against Corolla or Civic?


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

$15,000 can get you a decent used Toyota or Honda minivan. Don't go for a prius. A couple of XL rides a day will take care of that gas difference


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

crackedrider said:


> how does the cruz stack up against Corolla or Civic?


Corollas and Civics are tanks, nothing stacks up against them


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

Safar said:


> Corollas and Civics are tanks, nothing stacks up against them


hard to get a good price on them. 

Starting to look at nissan budget cars instead.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

crackedrider said:


> hard to get a good price on them.
> 
> Starting to look at nissan budget cars instead.


They are worth the extra money. Don't get a Nissan.


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

I think I'm just going to try to get a bucket for as cheap as possible. And then run it into the ground.


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

I never was a big fan of hybrids. They are more expensive to begin with and also their hybrid batteries often die out far sooner than the engine. At which point the dealer will quote you 1800$+ for a replacement. Not a new battery. Just a replacement. And that one might die out soon too. Hybrid vehicles are an absolute pain. And I didn't even mention the electrical issues. You might be saving gas for a while but eventually you'll regret it. Eventually.

Sounds like from your original post that you are in a "putting all of your eggs in one basket" type of situation.

Like others said and definitely what my main advice would be: Anything could happen. You could get de-activated randomly out of the blue and god forbid, get into a major car accident. It happens to noobs far more often though. Injured or not, its gonna take several weeks or months to take care of.

I've been ridesharing for years now and I treat every moment I'm working as potentially my last. There are so many hazards and idiots out there. Especially nowadays as people are just lawless in general.

That said, I recommend a used non-hybrid Toyota or Honda. Those things are tanks and will last you. Drive them to the effin ground and get your moneys worth out of them.

You can get decent used Camrys, Accords, Civics, or Corollas for around 9k - 11k. Get one with around 103k to 120k miles on them. You can drive em hardcore for the next 2 years and they'll still be running if you do regular oil changes.

Good luck. Thats my best and honest advice. I don't know what culture one of the previous poster is from, but a high trust and prosperous society is ideal. That guy in the previous post literally lies to everyone asking how his day is rofl. Imagine a world where everyone just cons everyone. Thats why everyone wants to live in the west, move to America, etc... America is prosperous because of hard work yes, but also because of trust.


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

nurburgringsf said:


> Good luck. Thats my best and honest advice. I don't know what culture one of the previous poster is from, but a high trust and prosperous society is ideal. That guy in the previous post literally lies to everyone asking how his day is rofl. Imagine a world where everyone just cons everyone. Thats why everyone wants to live in the west, move to America, etc... America is prosperous because of hard work yes, but also because of trust.


Couldnt have said it better myself. thanks for the input


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

crackedrider said:


> I got a book called "How to make your car last forever".
> You think a book will be good enough to learn to fix my car or should I actually get some sort of "mechanic mentor" ?
> 
> I imagine there are just some things in a prius I wont be able to fix because it's electrical.


I can tell you as a career Electrical Engineer who has over 50 yrs of commercial truck driver license, I even don't want touch an used hybrid or EV, because Electrical Current can kill without any warning. Not mention you don't know a thing about permanent deactivation by these gig companies acting like new authorities overruling your life.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

crackedrider said:


> I got a book called "How to make your car last forever".
> You think a book will be good enough to learn to fix my car or should I actually get some sort of "mechanic mentor" ?
> 
> I imagine there are just some things in a prius I wont be able to fix because it's electrical.



if you never worked on a car before a book won't help a lot. it'll make you aware of things...but the only way to properly learn will be hands on experience.... 

hybrids..... good luck though. Some shops won't even touch them since they are so much more complicated than regular ICEs....


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

SuzeCB said:


> You know? When I started driving for Uber in 2016, I did it in a rental car. Over the year I rented, I drove a 2016 Ford Focus (death trap, just DON'T!), Chevy Cruz, and an Hyundai Elantra... out if those 3, the Elantra got the worst mileage. Cruze got the best. Cruz also got compliments from riders on its looks (black exterior looks conservatively classy), and leg room and hip room in the back for the class of car it is.
> 
> Didn't hear squat about the car when driving the Elantra.


So your point is what . . . . you don't like the Elantra?

Okay Fine. . .. thanks for the opinion. . I was making a point about the Hybrids.

If I wanted to hear from an A$$hole I would have farted.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

crackedrider said:


> Hello...
> 
> While I know $6k monthly sounds optimistic, I'd like to work out the numbers to see what makes sense.
> 
> ...


Yeah, 6K /month if you were driving Uber Black or Lux. Otherwise, you would have to drive 18 hrs /day and sleep in your vehicle to save downtime.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Kilroy4303 said:


> So your point is what . . . . you don't like the Elantra?
> 
> Okay Fine. . .. thanks for the opinion. . I was making a point about the Hybrids.
> 
> If I wanted to hear from an A$$hole I would have farted.


Wow! Hostile much? How was that even called for?

SMH


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Yeah, 6K /month if you were driving Uber Black or Lux. Otherwise, you would have to drive 18 hrs /day and sleep in your vehicle to save downtime.


i can do that for a few weeks. 
Add that to the lack of drivers uber has, it can be possible.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

crackedrider said:


> i can do that for a few weeks.


I would bet that you can't.

But let's suppose you actually can. Why would you want to? If you have the time available for that, you'd be better off getting a job flipping burgers or bagging groceries. There are tons of low wage jobs out there, seriously. Businesses are having trouble hiring enough help.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

nurburgringsf said:


> Especially nowadays as people are just lawless in general.


This ^^^^^^

We all have our opinions why right now.

But the fact is, there's a TON of crazy out there on the roads right now. People are taking out their frustrations on other motorists. There's a sxxx ton of road rage going on out on the freeways. Lots of crazy people blowing through heavy traffic while doing 20 mph over the main traffic flow. Just asking for trouble.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Well my thought #1 what market are you in?? nothing said about that?? are you in delaware or san fran..big difference,
the toyota hands down is the best car for fuel high miles cost.
lower your goal to $4000 a month plus expense. drive 7 days a week. hope come sept 6th when unemployement ends in whole usa. you can still earn at all.
why a 15k pruis.
buy a 2010 $8 one with 130k miles on it. you cant hack it. no big deal


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

crackedrider said:


> Hello...
> 
> While I know $6k monthly sounds optimistic, I'd like to work out the numbers to see what makes sense.
> 
> ...


$15K for a 2014 Prius is _way _overpriced.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

crackedrider said:


> Hello...
> 
> While I know $6k monthly sounds optimistic, I'd like to work out the numbers to see what makes sense.
> 
> ...


Calculations will always show you optimistic but reality won't be exactly as the calculation. 
Before saying anything, I like to know if you have already been in this gig. 
If you have not and you don't own a car to start the gig, I like to advice you to start with a rental car for a month or so and see how it goes. Background check now a day is a night mare. What if you have to wait over 4 months to get passed and you had already bought a car? 

If you have already been in this gig, your calculation will work only if you could avoid involving in accidents and getting tickets.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

crackedrider said:


> Hello...
> 
> While I know $6k monthly sounds optimistic, I'd like to work out the numbers to see what makes sense.
> 
> ...


Regardless of what you gross, never spend more than $5000 tops, on a rideshare vehicle.


----------

